# A VW Gol GL from Brazil



## fernando gorks (Oct 19, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone.

I share with you some pictures of my VW Gol GL 1993 I bought 14 years ago.

Below sending some recent photos and then post photos of the entire reform process.

Cheers.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*VW Gol...*

Very nice and clean Gol! I love the Down Draft Carb! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## koedijker (Aug 6, 2005)

love this coupe!


----------

